# Other Pythons > Morelia >  New Bredli

## Rage Beard Reptiles

This is my new pick up from Nick Mutton at inland reptile. She will be with me on Friday and I cant wait! I have loved this species since the first time I laid eyes on a huge adult female at NARBC ARLINGTON last year. This is Nicks photo of her.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),Gio (08-07-2015)

----------


## Clear

Congrats, Bredli's are awesome snakes. They are usually very docile when adults, smart and have tons of personality. One of a few snakes that do.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## eatgoodfood

Yay new Morelia Bredli!  Lol, I love mine, shes awesome, cant wait till she gets bigger,  got her at around 20g shes like 90 now.  Shes perfectly calm in my hand although I next to never handle her.  I dont really handle any of my snakes.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Shadera

Congrats!  I'm hoping to pick up one soon from Nick myself.  Make sure you share pictures when you get her.   :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Thanks all. I will definetly be sharing pics when I get her.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Introducing Ariel my new Harris line Bredli python she is one of 16 in the states. Its a line out of England. She is amazing. She is my first carpet and I am in love. Nick Mutton was awesome to do buisness with and I will for sure be a return customer. 



I will get some better pics when she settles in and I get a couple meals in her. Thanks for looking.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Congrats on her!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## Shadera

She's much bigger than I thought she'd be.  Thanks for sharing her with us.  How's her temperament?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She is almost a year old. I have not weighed her yet. She is very docile and curious. I love her personality. She already ate 2 mice. I dont think I will have trouble getting this one up to size.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## treeboa

Nice Bredli! I'd like to get a pair and a female Zebra jungle, but I'll have to convince my wife that she never sews anymore. Then I can take over the rest of the lower level! I'm running out of room in my space, LOL!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Good luck convincing your wife if she is anything  like mine you have a chore ahead of you sir. Ya I think I will be purchasing a male with in the next 4 months or so. She is fat and happy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

A couple close ups of her I finally got her to sit still. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here are some updated pics of my girl!





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She is growing like a weed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Got some really cool pis tonight.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (10-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Looking awesome!!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## treeboa

Nice! She's starting to take on her adult red hue.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-29-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya I have noticed that her color has been changing almost every day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Im picking up a Afors line male from Nick Mutton for this girl. I have to wait a couple weeks to get him because I'm not going to ship him during the holidays but it will be worth it.


(This is Nick's picture)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

<------- Jealous

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-25-2014),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (12-16-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

I picked a little male centrilian in trade a while ago and was hooked! I ended up picking up an adult pair a couple weeks ago! absolutely awesome snakes! but now I have no need for my lil boy  :Sad:

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

You will when you produce some females. I am completely hooked. My collection is moving more twards carpets because of my centralians. I have carpet fever!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BFE Pets_ (12-16-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> <------- Jealous


I am pretty stoked about this pick up! He was the last Afors line male he had and he probably wont be producing anymore until 2015. I was lucky to get this guy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

That's awesome. 
I would like to get into them at some point. 
Nick is a great guy, we are trying to work out a few deals in the near future  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya Nick is a great guy he produces some grade A animals. He is a lot of fun to talk too. I swear every time I call him we are on the phone for at least an hour or 2 just talking snakes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yep. :p

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Had post thes pictures of my girl looking exceptional today!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-31-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

A couple more. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-31-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Looking nice as I walked by her cage so I took a couple pictures in natural light. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blackfish707

Not going to lie, I'm going to be keeping my eye out for one of these.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Well in a couple years if your still looking mine should be producing.  They are two rare line to have in the states and they are unrelated. I am stoked to see what I get out of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Well it has been a while since I updated some pictures on this girl so here you go!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-31-2015)

----------


## Wes

Love this species and your girl is stunning! Looks like you've done an amazing job with her.  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

I can't wait to see what people produce with Bredli in the next 10-15 years. Really looking forward to seeing some high percentage Bredli Albino and Bredli Zebra.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (06-18-2014)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I like the look of the crosses but I am a purist at heart I couldn't bring myself to cross species. But I do agree with you. It's just a personal thing. Thank you for the compliments. She is an awesome specimen.  The male I am raising up with her I think is going to be an outright stunner.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wes

I can see how people can be purists and respect their dedication to keeping their lineages pure. For me it is all about the color. I plan to have a couple pure projects but right now most of my stuff isn't pure anyway and i have to many thoughts going through my head of what the crosses will look like. 


Good luck with your bredli pair and can't wait to see pics of the boy as he ages. 

sent from my galaxy note II using Tapatalk

----------


## ElliotNess

I am now fascinated by these. I have seen Diamonds all over the place, TV, forums but the Bredli is absolutely gorgeous.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Like I have said 1000 time hands down my favorite species of snake. I plan on doing multiple generations of selective breeding.  Who knows maybe I will come our with my own line in 10 years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here is an updated picture of her out and about this weekend.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-31-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Beautiful!

It was so nice to have a weekend without rain wasn't it!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Yes it sure was.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here is a good one taken of my girl!  She is a little dark she is on the tail end of a shed cycle but looking good anyway.

----------

_Reinz_ (05-05-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Looking great and looking like she means business!  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

No she is all bark and no bight. She bluffs and huffs and puffs but she is a sweetheart.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here is a picture of Ariel's permanent enclosure that I just finished. It is 48" wide x 30" deep x 30" tall. Plenty of room for her and her mate.

----------

Gio (08-07-2015),_rock_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Very nice!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-08-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice indeed.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-08-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

Congratulations on an awesome looking Bredli. The enclosure looks good too. is it made out of melamine?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-08-2015)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Yes it is.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

So I didn't post any pictures of the clutch I got last year.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-02-2017),_Reinz_ (06-30-2017),_rock_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She is Travis again right now and I am going to let her maternal incubate this clutch. Should be interesting.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

I love that group shot of all them pipping. 

Please keep us up to date on the new clutch. I may shoot over your way to check out the hatchlings when ready. I've had a pretty bad itch for a Bredli for some time now.   :Smile:

----------


## rock

Congrats!  Great updates.  I am definitely partial to Nick's Bredli!!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> I love that group shot of all them pipping. 
> 
> Please keep us up to date on the new clutch. I may shoot over your way to check out the hatchlings when ready. I've had a pretty bad itch for a Bredli for some time now.


I have about 10 still from last year's clutch if you would be interested in those.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Here she is right now super gravid. She has about 1 more week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-08-2017),_rock_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great job with your Bredli Rage. They look amazing!

----------


## Reinz

> I have about 10 still from last year's clutch if you would be interested in those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hmmm..... :Cool: 

The gears are turning.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Hmmm.....
> 
> The gears are turning.


They are Afors x Harris line. This is the first clutch ever produced from crossing these 2 lines. The neonates are great looking.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

One of my favorite species!

Great pictures and I'm glad things are going well.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Well guys she did it again. Same amount of days as last year, 24.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-08-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-09-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She Dominoed at 24 days after her post ov shed. Same amount of days as last year.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-08-2017)

----------


## Gio

Beautiful!

I am happy for you, and she looks wonderful.

----------

Morgana (08-01-2017),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (07-09-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some pictures of this year's clutch pipping while female did MI. I also got twins for the first time in my reptile breeding career.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-10-2018),_BR8080_ (01-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_Prognathodon_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the healthy looking clutch there Rage!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Couple of pictures of my hold back female from my 2016 clutch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (01-19-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2018),_rock_ (01-20-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

One of the neos from the 2017 clutch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-10-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (01-30-2018),_Starscream_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Neos from the 2017 clutch are shedding this week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-10-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2018),_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some updated shots of my 2017 Bredli clutch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-30-2018),_Reinz_ (04-30-2018),_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

And the rest.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-29-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-30-2018),_Reinz_ (04-30-2018),_rock_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Those babies are smokin Rage!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-29-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Holy smokes! Id love to have one of those if I had the time to devote to another critter. Great looking snakes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## zina10

The babies are truly gorgeous, and the pictures really show them off well !!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Those Offspring are spectacular Rage. You have to be extra proud of those guys. 

Man, I wish I had the room for one.  :Sad: 

Note to self: sell some furniture to make room for enclosures.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-30-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some updated shots of the Bredli I need I produced in 2017 and one from 2016. Coloring up nicely.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),Gio (12-20-2018),_Jus1More_ (12-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-20-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-01-2018),_rock_ (11-21-2018),_zina10_ (10-07-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I truly can not wait for this girl to get to breeding size. Fingers crossed for next season. This is my hold back female Squidge from the 2016 Afors x Harris line clutch. I am excited to produce animals from the animals I produced. I feel that it will be a huge milestone in my keeping and breeding history. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (12-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),Gio (12-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-20-2018),_zina10_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

She's beautiful. Those bands on her tail look great  :Good Job:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## Gio

I really like the setups and of course,,, the Bredli!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Some breeding action from the Bredli.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (03-26-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Solid Bredli lock!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_alittleFREE_ (05-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Squidge a hold back from 2016. She will be breeding 2020 session.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_alittleFREE_ (05-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2019)

----------

